# [W] Inquisitor 54mm [H] Trade, Paypal



## Cneo (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking for these Inquisitor figures:

-Vindicare Assassin
-Navis Nobilitae
-Thorian Inquisitor
-Adeptus Arbites Judge
-Chaos Magus
-Bodyguard
-Sister Repentia
-Simeon 38X
-Krieger Krash Thrax
-Eldar Ranger
-Crime Lord

I've some wargames stuff for trade, just ask. And, of course, paypal. :grin: 

Contact via PM, please.

Thanks,

Cneo


----------



## Cneo (Aug 23, 2008)

I update the post with more information. :grin:


----------



## Cneo (Aug 23, 2008)

Updated list :so_happy:again.


----------



## Honsou92 (Mar 4, 2014)

I believe I still have the elder ranger I'm doing nothing with


----------

